

From a Private School in Cairo to ISIS Killing Fields in Syria - pmcpinto
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/19/world/middleeast/from-a-private-school-in-cairo-to-isis-killing-fields-in-syria-video.html

======
jgeorge
If only he had been given the opportunity to get a good job...

